# Midline ventral edema or pitting edema. Advise



## Gucci_b (31 January 2011)

Just after some advise or experiences of edema or hard raised lumps in a mare in foal who is in her 3rd trimester, and may be a pic or two.


----------



## Gucci_b (31 January 2011)

Bump!!!!!


----------



## MrsMagoo (31 January 2011)

Where is it on her?  Star often got swellings late in pregnancy and even looked like she had a third boob between her legs at one point lol...not much you can do about it really and they shouldnt cause a problem....


----------



## Gucci_b (31 January 2011)

Hi,  The raised flat lump is bigger than my hand, and is hard not squashy, is on her right side under her belly coming out to the side wall. Spoke to vet who would like to pop and see her tomorrow... I think it could be edema !!! but the lump doesn't feel like their is fluid in there.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (1 February 2011)

My mare's always got them in late term and even this time after weaning.
Nothing to worry about, if that's what it is


----------



## MrsMagoo (1 February 2011)

Yup sounds like what Star would get...should be nothing to worry bout.


----------



## Event rider (1 February 2011)

Sometimes it can be due to too much fluid in the amniotic sac I think..get it checked out if unsurex


----------



## Whizz105 (1 February 2011)

Gucci_b said:



			Hi,  The raised flat lump is bigger than my hand, and is hard not squashy, is on her right side under her belly coming out to the side wall. Spoke to vet who would like to pop and see her tomorrow... I think it could be edema !!! but the lump doesn't feel like their is fluid in there.
		
Click to expand...

...So what did the vet say?


----------



## Gucci_b (1 February 2011)

Thanks for your replies   Vet came and checked her over, she has a pitting edema, the size of your hand. Vet said she is looking rather well (a bit too well) and to reduce her feeds a little for now. As she is quite fine boned the foal could put a bit of pressure on her as it grows rapidly now in the last 3 months.


----------

